# South Florida blues...



## reefland (Sep 30, 2008)

Why oh why can't I find a delivery service around my neck of the woods?
When I lived in Chicago, I had the best delivery experience of all. Just a call and minutes later, there it were!

I'm a musician and work at home, so I ain't the most social type, but even then, damn!!!!! 
I can't find squat around, and WHEN I find it, it's the usual "regs" bags.
If there's a good soul willing to help me, I will really apreciate!


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 30, 2008)

not gonna find a hookup here buddy...


----------



## Florida Girl (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to RIU!

Florida laws on MJ are pretty tough.... best to just grow your own and not have to deal with dealers.


----------



## reefland (Sep 30, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Welcome to RIU!
> 
> Florida laws on MJ are pretty tough.... best to just grow your own and not have to deal with dealers.


Thanks Florida Girl. Actually, I ain't "new" here, posted here before.
Unfortunately, I don't have time to grow my own. I tried with an Aero Garden sometime ago(when I registered here) and didn't succeed. I hope I can find someone trustable to help me out, really!


----------



## reefland (Sep 30, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> not gonna find a hookup here buddy...


Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome. Sorry but there is no soliciting or selling on Rollitup.


----------



## data (Sep 30, 2008)

its all on who you know.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 30, 2008)

ur never more than a couple handshakes from a good connect go 2 a college campus or in that area believe me u will get a good connect


----------



## reefland (Oct 1, 2008)

data said:


> its all on who you know.


yup, it just happens I don't know the right people!
Guess the economy isn't that bad after all, cuz seems like no one wants to get some $$$ out of their "hobby"


----------



## reefland (Oct 1, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> ur never more than a couple handshakes from a good connect go 2 a college campus or in that area believe me u will get a good connect


A 38 old man around college, asking people for weed!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 1, 2008)

reefland said:


> A 38 old man around college, asking people for weed!


ok i see ur problem then go 2 the club man u aint neva 2 old 2 get ur freak on i mean UR IN SOUTH FLORIDA they have great weed and hydro there

there will be atleast one guy outside the club with absolute fiya believe me


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks to a forum member here, I got 1 oz of the sweetest grass I ever had!!
Thanks bro, glad to know there's still people with BALLS and willing to help people that lives close!!
I don't have the time to grow my own, so you got a SOLID customer here!


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 2, 2008)

reefland said:


> Thanks to a forum member here, I got 1 oz of the sweetest grass I ever had!!
> Thanks bro, glad to know *there's still people with BALLS* and willing to help people that lives close!!
> I don't have the time to grow my own, so you got a SOLID customer here!


It's got nothing to do with balls buddy, it's common sense you don't sell to complete strangers...


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> It's got nothing to do with balls buddy, it's common sense you don't sell to complete strangers...


I disagree. Sure it is "common sense", our whole society is based in "common sense". But is not everyone that would take the risk, so yes, you have to have balls to do something like this. The regular "Joe" could think I'm a cop and be "afraid" of meeting me.
But you know what, is not everyone that are cops, searching to get a "mere" pot smoker in internet forums, ya know.


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

You stay at home all day and play music , i assume you do gigs ? ? And still ya cant find any smoke ??? Hmmm i smell something fishy here ? ? Or is it just me ? And ya cant grow your own cuz no time ??? Huh how the fuck not ?? your at home all day ... i smell bacon bad .... almsot burnt bacon


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone for BLT's ???


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> You stay at home all day and play music , i assume you do gigs ? ? And still ya cant find any smoke ??? Hmmm i smell something fishy here ? ? Or is it just me ? And ya cant grow your own cuz no time ??? Huh how the fuck not ?? your at home all day ... i smell bacon bad .... almsot burnt bacon


What you smell is probably your brain going retarded, kiddo. 
I don't play "gigs", I own the studio. Thing is, my "studio" is not the kind of studio that people that smokes or use drugs hangs around, if you "know" what I mean. 

So unless you have anything positive to bring to the table(or my bong), please refrain yourself to make stupid comments about things you don't have a heck of an idea about. Cool?


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah yeah Captain Jack we all see your game !!!! kiddo


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

PM me and I will give you the address of my studio, so you can check for yourself, really. And you don't need to bring any smoke, I got plenty yesterday.


----------



## Couver (Oct 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> It's got nothing to do with balls buddy, it's common sense you don't sell to complete strangers...


Couldn't disagree more!!!!! First off, is there such a thing as common sense? Common sense = Oxymoron. Secondly, balls have everything to do with it. For example, if everyone on this site and all the cannabis lovers in the states had balls, we might be a little closer to legalization. Hell, we would be there. But keep being paranoid, toke your bowl, and hide in your house like a voiceless coward afraid to reach out to your own!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Couver said:


> Couldn't disagree more!!!!! First off, is there such a thing as common sense? Common sense = Oxymoron. Secondly, balls have everything to do with it. For example, if everyone on this site and all the cannabis lovers in the states had balls, we might be a little closer to legalization. Hell, we would be there. But keep being paranoid, toke your bowl, and hide in your house like a voiceless coward afraid to reach out to your own!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 2, 2008)

Couver said:


> *Couldn't disagree more!!!!!* First off, is there such a thing as common sense? Common sense = Oxymoron. Secondly, balls have everything to do with it. For example, if everyone on this site and all the cannabis lovers in the states had balls, we might be a little closer to legalization. Hell, we would be there. But keep being paranoid, toke your bowl, and hide in your house like a voiceless coward afraid to reach out to your own!!!!!!!!!


I'm not paranoid, but I don't sell to complete strangers. Selling to a complete stranger is not ballsy, it is plain stupid and does show a complete lack of common sense. Do you stand on the street corner selling to whomever walks by?


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

He hides in his own house ... he even said he does !!!! Yall must be partners Good Luck


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

You must be Mr Gibbs ??


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> He hides in his own house ... he even said he does !!!! Yall must be partners Good Luck


Yeah, I hide from freakos like you. 
I have money buddy, and pay GOOD money for the people that helps me out. I don't need to go search for it in the streets. 
I posted here, and less than a day I got a hook up. See, that's how I roll.
I'm happy, and the person that helped me out is VERY happy too.


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

i love pork


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> i love pork


Nice of you to love your own species


----------



## Couver (Oct 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> I'm not paranoid, but I don't sell to complete strangers. Selling to a complete stranger is not ballsy, it is plain stupid and does show a complete lack of common sense. Do you stand on the street corner selling to whomever walks by?


 
Seriously?! First off, you cant sell what i smoke on a street corner... i graduated from shwag and mids before i graduated high school. and pppl stand on street corners everyday an sell to "complete strangers"--i love america!--


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 2, 2008)

reefland said:


> I disagree. Sure it is "common sense", our whole society is based in "common sense". But is not everyone that would take the risk, so yes, you have to have balls to do something like this. The regular "Joe" could think I'm a cop and be "afraid" of meeting me.
> But you know what, is not everyone that are cops, searching to get a "mere" pot smoker in internet forums, ya know.


good 4 u man tho i still think u shuld go 2 the club and get ur freak on tho...


----------



## imbizzored (Oct 2, 2008)

Couver said:


> Couldn't disagree more!!!!! First off, is there such a thing as common sense? Common sense = Oxymoron. Secondly, balls have everything to do with it. For example, if everyone on this site and all the cannabis lovers in the states had balls, we might be a little closer to legalization. Hell, we would be there. But keep being paranoid, toke your bowl, and hide in your house like a voiceless coward afraid to reach out to your own!!!!!!!!!


 
Agreed. and I know where reefland is comin from. As a matter of fact im in the same predicament in cetral fla.


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

i like how all these new ppl that agree with one another are all new to the site ....... i still smell that burnt bacon


----------



## imbizzored (Oct 2, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> i like how all these new ppl that agree with one another are all new to the site ....... i still smell that burnt bacon


 every1 is new to the site at some point, but i understand where your coming from.


----------



## reefland (Oct 2, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> i like how all these new ppl that agree with one another are all new to the site ....... i still smell that burnt bacon


I'm here before you, smart @ss.  You should have your brains checked. 

All your posts here are repetitive and don't bring anything to the table. If you don't have anything better to say(and you clearly don't), then go hide behind your bong and go find something better to do. Maybe clean the Cheetos marks from you keyboard. Or start your own thread, saying whatever you want to say.


----------



## Couver (Oct 3, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> i like how all these new ppl that agree with one another are all new to the site ....... i still smell that burnt bacon


 
you signed up in june!!!! damn! you have been here forever... i love how people think because they have alot of posts or have been here awhile they think they are more knowledgeable or above others.. you bitches are just being laughed at... ALL THOSE POSTS-- YOU SHOULD BE STACKED WITH REPS!!!!


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny Reef how you started asking for a hook up on this site on your 5th post ..... then asking about a "delivery Service" since your guy "moved" out of town . Then all the sudden on 5-29-08 your post just suddenly stop . then out of the blue almost 4 months to the day your back asking for a delivery service ... As i read another post about a guy that was raided and watched the news reel on it ... it was 4 months since he got busted until the time he pled . Hmmm am i the only one that smells this shit ? ? ? ? ? ? ?? ?


----------



## reefland (Oct 3, 2008)

Couver said:


> you signed up in june!!!! damn! you have been here forever... i love how people think because they have alot of posts or have been here awhile they think they are more knowledgeable or above others.. you bitches are just being laughed at... ALL THOSE POSTS-- YOU SHOULD BE STACKED WITH REPS!!!!


No kidding!   
Talk about making an ass out of himself! 
Guy doesn't have crap to do it seems, so sad.


----------



## reefland (Oct 3, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> Hmmm am i the only one that smells this shit ? ? ? ? ? ? ?? ?


Probably your damaged brain that can't think straight anymore???


----------



## cd001111 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dude who I know, I live in south FL, I came here because of my age and I don't like to drive FWD cars or use all season tires. I'm over 60 and I knew no body, the older you get the harder it gets. I would never deal with someone in a situation like this. It's way to dangerious, FL law is tough and you have to be real hard up to risk jail for money. Just a thought. 

CD


----------

